# rmaforum.com Hacked, will be back up soon



## Arthur (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello all,

Arthur Sennott here from Systema New England and rmaforum.com. I wanted to let everyone know our site was hacked tonight and the forum is temporarily down. We'll have it back up soon. I'm just letting the "cyber-forensic teams finish gathering evidence before we work on putting it back up.

On a related note, the hacker used the boards mass email system to send out several PM/emails to the entire membership list in my name. If you got one of these messages, I apologize. 

Arthur


----------



## NYCRonin (May 3, 2005)

Hey Arthur!
Any news and/or projected date for the site to return to us? I know I speak for many in the RMA community when I say: "We miss your RMA site, ALOT!"
Just a lil inspiration, my friend.


----------



## Ironman (May 3, 2005)

yeah man, whats taking so damn long???  :idunno: haven't you moved it to the new server yet?


----------



## NYCRonin (May 3, 2005)

LOL! 
Ironman - we have to wait! Arthur does NOT seem to be less than the best he can offer to us. Dude, I have worked with a few of his students, and I know he does the best he can.

Arthur, we both are saying, in our own way - that we have full patience required. Your new incarnation of the rmaforum will be great to visit. Excuse us for being ready and chomping at the bit toreturn to a VERY spceial placae on ALL of cyber-space.

So said...GET TO WORK! We freezing out here in the cold! LOL!
Nothin but luv for ya, brother!


----------



## Ironman (May 3, 2005)

very well Ronin


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2005)

This and E-Budo too! Lots of missing sites.


----------



## NYCRonin (May 4, 2005)

YEP!
I MISS E-budo also! I am blessed to know BOTH John Lindsey and Arthur Sennot in real time. Miss both of their sites ALOT!

I hope they both return to the martial cyber-world soon. Good people and very special sites to surf! 

We can grab a pizza pie and a beer while we wait. Make it a square pie and the checks on me! Anything really good is truly worth waiting for. So, we wait...enjoy the cold beer and the hot pizza. Just save me a few corner slices, ok arnisador and ironman?


----------



## Arthur (May 4, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know I'm sorry this has been taking FAR longer than I expected. Repairing the damage from the hack was simple enough. I had a restored and fully working version of the board back up in no time (hidden from public view). I'd been planning on making some physical changes in the site and changing the server location, etc... and the down time seemed like the perfect time to make those changes, since we were already down. 

Unfortunately the server move set in place a cascade of events that have served rather problematic. That coupled with several unrelated events, have sadly put a big stall on the process.

Its nice to know that there are people out there eagerly awaiting our return, and we WILL be returning.

I'd also like to post my regret that Mr. Lindsey's site is down, as well. The administrators from E-Budo should feel free to ask me for any assistance I can provide them and to offer my support in comparing records.

Likewise I'd like to thank Mr. Hubbard and Mr. Green for allowing thios martialtalk forum to be used as a conduit for communication. Martialtalk is one of those forums that has always supported the whole martial arts community, and we are all very lucky to have it around.

Arthur


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

NYCRonin said:
			
		

> We can grab a pizza pie and a beer while we wait. Make it a square pie and the checks on me!


 Heck, if you're paying, it can be octagonal for all I care!

 My wife really dislikes square pizza, I kinda prefer it.

 Good luck *Arthur*!


----------



## NYCRonin (May 4, 2005)

Arthur...trhanx for the thanx - but Bob Hubbard is the one who deserves tyhe praise, not me, dear friend. I was HONORED when he asked me to moderate this section of his forum. Always in my corner, everyday. 
Very comfortable.

We wait for the rmaforum to return - and Arnisador and I will enjoy the pizza and beer, in the meantime.

Just a reminder that what you do for the martial community is respected and missed.


----------



## Jackal (May 15, 2005)

Soon?  :idunno: 

Granted, it's Spring so it's not as chilly outside, but I eagerly await the new venue.

Looking forward to it Arthur.


----------



## Ironman (May 24, 2005)

i wasn't been sarcastic when i said "sometime before Christimas" :whip:


----------



## George Kohler (May 24, 2005)

Arthur said:
			
		

> I'd also like to post my regret that Mr. Lindsey's site is down, as well. The administrators from E-Budo should feel free to ask me for any assistance I can provide them and to offer my support in comparing records.



Arthur,

Thanks for the offer. This is my first time reading this, but we now have it under control. John Lindsey is home for a couple of weeks from Iraq and purchased the upgade. E-Budo is now up and running.


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

Having E-Budo back is great. It's quite a resource for JMA. Good luck!


----------

